# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  ايميلات بنات للتعارف والصداقه

## Memo

* الفتاة هي سر السعاده الحقيقة ولايمكن تجاهل دورها واهميتها ؟؟

* الاكيد ان الكل يعرف ان في كل المنتديات يوجد بنات مشاركات وفاعلات في مشاركاتهن ومنهن من يتولى الاشراف على بعض المنتديات ...
وهناك الشباب ولكن الفرق بينهم هو ( الايميل) فالشباب تجدهم يضعون ايميلاتهم في ذيل مشاركاتهم
ولكن السؤال الاكثر ( حيرة) لماذا البنات لايضعن الايميل الخاص بهن ؟؟؟؟
هل هو الخوف من ( كثرة ) المضايقات بعد انتشار ايميلها ؟؟؟


والسؤال هل الشباب ( سيئين) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام البنات ( حذرات ) اكثر ؟؟؟؟ 
انتظر ردودكم

----------


## N_tarawneh

في الحقيقة أعتقد ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعة بأن الموضوع برمته لا يتجاوز الإطار الأخلاقي ، أما بالنسبة لإدراج الإميل من عدمه فأن الموضوع أُجزم بأنه يدخل ضمن نطاق الحريات الشخصية المتاحة على شبكة الأنترنت وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالمنتديات ...

مجرد رأي ...

شكرا ً للطرح ...

----------


## MR.X

*

من وجهة نظري ممكن تكون خجل او خوف . بس كمان من ناحية تانية ما اعتقد انو البنات لو حطو ايميلاتهم راح تكون مشكلة .. اصلا المنتدى موجود للتعارف والنقاش والحوار .. 

هاي حرية شخصية . وانا بحترم خصوصيات الغير .*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

والله يا صديقي انا بعتبر عدم وضع الايميل الخاص له شكل اخر في الحياه الاجتماعيه وهو هل كل فتاه تعطي رقم موبايلها لاي شب تتعرف عليه؟؟؟  بالطبع لا! 
اذا: السبب واضح هو الحفاظ على السمعه وذلك بسبب وجود بعض الشبان الطائشين الذين ياخذون من الموبايل اسلوب غير حضاري في المعاكسات والخ من الكلام...

بشكل عام , حريه شخصيه لكن انا افضل عدم وضع الايميل خوفا من المضايقات التي ممكن ان يلحق بها من الشبان الطائشين وحرصا و خوفا على سلامة و راحة الفتاه من هذه المشاكل

----------


## اسير الاردن

انا برأي المتواضع انو الشباب كمان بتعرضوا لمضايقات كمان على الايميلات بس احنا الشباب في عنا تهور كبير على عكس البنات الى بكونوا حذرات باغلب الاوقات 
اخوكم اسير الاردن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا تعليق فلكل يعرف الاسباب والحكي ما رح يزيد اشي

----------


## Memo

شكرا للجميع 
على المرور

----------


## العالي عالي

انا لا أويد فكرة وضع الفتات لإيميلها في المنتدي بشكل ضاهر 

لانه يوجد شباب لحد الان ضعاف النفوس

----------


## ashrafwater

اتمني ان لا يضعو الاميلات وذلك لان الشباب ينظرون اليهم كالوحوش

----------


## عاشق الحصن

*[ أنا لا افضل ان توضع أيملات البنات لانه ممكن تحدث مشاكل احنا بغنا عنها من وراء الشباب ضعفاء النفوس: ]*

----------


## البنفسجيه(نورت)

طبعا غلط انه تحط ايملها على اي مكان يا باشا لانه في كتير ناس بلا زوق وبلا اخلاق ممكن تعملها مشاكل هي بغنى عنها والمسكينه بتكون دايق خلقها فبتشارك ببعض المنتديات وبعدين بتندم وبتلعن الساعه الي قعدت فيها على النت وشاركت باي منتدى لهيك يا باشا هي ما بتحط ايملها بتالي ممكن تشارك وتكون عضو محبوب وفعال وتبدي رأيها من غير اي مشكله وبتكون مبسوطه ومرتاحه  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## keana

مر عليك بنت بتفضح حالها على النت 

تكتب ايميلها او رقم تلفونها هاذي فضيحه

----------


## ريمي

> *
> 
> من وجهة نظري ممكن تكون خجل او خوف . بس كمان من ناحية تانية ما اعتقد انو البنات لو حطو ايميلاتهم راح تكون مشكلة .. اصلا المنتدى موجود للتعارف والنقاش والحوار .. 
> 
> هاي حرية شخصية . وانا بحترم خصوصيات الغير .*


وانا  اوافقك الرأي

----------


## النورس الحزين

طبعا الحكي صح بس احيانا بكون البنت لما تدخل بالمنتدى بكون غير هيك حسب المنتدى الي داخلة في شو هوة

----------


## نجوح 36

اين الاميلات

----------


## نجوح 36

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 45 مشاركات
 :SnipeR (51):  :Bl (3):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

__

_استنى شوي وبحطلك اياهم .._

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_

استنى شوي وبحطلك اياهم .._

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> __
> 
> _استنى شوي وبحطلك اياهم .._


لا تنسى ايميلي  الله يخليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_لو ياخذ ايميلك ليحرم يستخدم النت بحياته كلها .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _لو ياخذ ايميلك ليحرم يستخدم النت بحياته كلها .._


له له له  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  هسى بتعطي فكرة غلط عني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

شو ايميلات وما ايميلات 
اجهز ورقة وقلم يعني 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_شو ايميلات وما ايميلات 
اجهز ورقة وقلم يعني 

_

يلا جهز  :Db465236ff: 
هلا بينزلهم غسان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
شو ايميلات وما ايميلات 
اجهز ورقة وقلم يعني 



يلا جهز 
هلا بينزلهم غسان 
_


 غسان ما تتاخر 
جهزت كل شي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_يالله خذوا ..._ 

_abuelmoat@yahoo.com_

_lahlah@hotmail.com_

_بدكم كمان ..._

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر _له له له  هسى بتعطي فكرة غلط عني_ 


_  انا اسف .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شو ايميلات وما ايميلات 
> اجهز ورقة وقلم يعني


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_يالله خذوا ... 

abuelmoat@yahoo.com 
lahlah@hotmail.com 
بدكم كمان ..._

اه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_يالله خذوا ... 

abuelmoat@yahoo.com 
lahlah@hotmail.com 
بدكم كمان ..._



شو غسان هذول ايميلات اصحابي (شباب يعني ) 
وين الوعود  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سوالفكوا

----------


## غسان

له له ايميل بنت .. نفسه على الياهو كمان ..ههه

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_له له ايميل بنت .. نفسه على الياهو كمان ..ههه_

ههههههههه
كيف اجت ببالك هاي الفكرة؟

----------


## غسان

_مش عارف .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> سوالفكوا


مش مفهومة

----------


## نجوح 36

كل واحد له ظروفه :Bl (14):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بدر التعمري

انا اشتركت بس مابدي قيود
 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ابو عوده

يعني انت ما بتعرف نفسيات كل الشباب= بس انا ما بنصح الابنات يحطوا ايميلاتهم :Bl (14):

----------


## eslamelking

:Bl (14):

----------


## mouhannad

مرحبا أنا مهند من سوريا بتمنى يكون عندي أصدقاء في المنتدى ______@yahoo.com

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا هملالي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يما هون منتدى مش حلقات تعارف الموضوع مش للتعارف الموضوع عن الناس اللي بستخدموا ايميلات البنات مثل الهجنة بس كدا

----------


## mouhannad

شو ما في حدا في المنتدى

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله يصبرني هاد هو الموضوع الاصلي 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
اول صفحة بتلاقيه بتفهم شو يعني العنوان الله يرضى عليك لا تعصبني 





> * الفتاة هي سر السعاده الحقيقة ولايمكن تجاهل دورها واهميتها ؟؟
> 
> * الاكيد ان الكل يعرف ان في كل المنتديات يوجد بنات مشاركات وفاعلات في مشاركاتهن ومنهن من يتولى الاشراف على بعض المنتديات ...
> وهناك الشباب ولكن الفرق بينهم هو ( الايميل) فالشباب تجدهم يضعون ايميلاتهم في ذيل مشاركاتهم
> ولكن السؤال الاكثر ( حيرة) لماذا البنات لايضعن الايميل الخاص بهن ؟؟؟؟
> هل هو الخوف من ( كثرة ) المضايقات بعد انتشار ايميلها ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> والسؤال هل الشباب ( سيئين) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ممكن الخوف او الحذر او انه انعدام الثقة وممكن كل هالاشياء

----------


## الخمايسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الصراحة انه بعض الشباب يحاول ان يضايق حال حصوله على ايميل فتاة ولاتكون مشاركته أومناقشته حول موضوع هادفه معها.

                                             شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Icon15:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اتمني ان لا يضعو الاميلات وذلك لان الشباب ينظرون اليهم كالوحوش





انا معك يا اشرف كلامك صح

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## الخمايسة

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابراهيم المصطفى

شكرا لكم على الاستقبال الحافل والاحترام الزائد من الاخوة الكرام :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(14):

----------


## تيتو

:Bl (3):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> مرحبا أنا مهند من سوريا بتمنى يكون عندي أصدقاء في المنتدى ______@yahoo.com


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## darkino

thank you

----------


## محمودخميس

كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  :SnipeR (28): السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## محمودخميس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :SnipeR (39): موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمودخميس

مرحبا مهند ممكن اتعرف عليك :Icon32:

----------


## محمودخميس

كيفك مهند ممكن اتعرف عليك :Confused:

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمودخميس

> شو ما في حدا في المنتدى


 
مرحبا مهند ممكن اتعرف :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## غيث الهياجنة

هاي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## غيث الهياجنة

هاي

----------


## coconut

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

طيب   يا المهند 

 مرحبا بك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الباشا

عيد سعيد 

AID SAID

----------


## رمز الاسود

:Db465236ff:

----------


## الباشا

لا تقل ضاع الامل وَ تَمَزَّقَ الحُلْمْ ؟ 
وَ غَرِقَتْ الأَمَانِي فِي مُحِيطَاتِ المُسْتَحِيلْ ؟

لَنْ تَعُودَ إِلَيْكَ البَسْمَة
إلاَّ بَعْدَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَالشَّمْسِ تُشْرِقُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ بِأَمَلٍ جَدِيدْ .

----------


## رمز الاسود

> لا تقل ضاع الامل وَ تَمَزَّقَ الحُلْمْ ؟ 
> وَ غَرِقَتْ الأَمَانِي فِي مُحِيطَاتِ المُسْتَحِيلْ ؟
> 
> لَنْ تَعُودَ إِلَيْكَ البَسْمَة
> إلاَّ بَعْدَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَالشَّمْسِ تُشْرِقُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ بِأَمَلٍ جَدِيدْ .


انت مين ؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ريمي

هاي حرية شخصية . وانا بحترم خصوصيات الغير .

----------


## عاشق الصمت

موضوع جميل 
وانتو كيفتو وفيتو يعني 
لو البنت حطت ايميلها ماراح تعدي على خير اكتر الشباب الله يهديهم مايصدقو خبر         
المهم الله يعين الجميع  :31d13c231e:

----------


## عمره

شكرا ارجو تحميل الاميل والف شكر على المجهود

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ايميل مين بدك يما ؟؟؟

----------


## مارى

لا معنى للحياه بدون البنت اكيد كلامك صحيح :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mostafav

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## محمود منصور

[]محمود منصور ابراهيم رابعة]تجارة انجليزى

----------


## mohamedsayed862

hi im mido thank you

----------


## mohamedsayed862

hi im mido

----------


## تاج النساء

خليتوا الموضوع شغل مسخرة وهو كتير حلو ومتحضر بس للاسف عالي ما دخل وشاف  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

انا برأيي انه اذا البنت حطت اميلها ما في مشكلة لانه في اشي صار اسمه صفحة سودة اي بلاك ليست بتحطي المتطفلين والمتخلفين عليها وانتي مرتاحة وشكرا  :Icon29:

----------


## mohmedalbavari

[motr1]thank [/motr1]

----------


## aboood_87

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (18):  :Bl (13):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (34):

----------


## cnfo2008

منور ياحسن واحد

----------


## حسن البيومى

راااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## أمير العذاب

انا لا أؤ يد هذا الشي

----------


## ibra000

i want to konw on a mails women

----------


## ibra000

i want get job

----------


## احساس المطر

زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان عن هالموضوع لساتهم بدورو صار عدد المشاهدات 24 الف ما شاء الله

----------


## shams spring

هاد شي مفروغ منه
 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## رنيم

:SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## فارس الغموض

كلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جميل وكلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام معؤل 
مأدرش أؤل حاجه عنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## فارس الغموض

:020105 EmMO3 Prv:  :020105 EmMO3 Prv:  :020105 EmMO3 Prv:  :Argue1:  :Argue1:  :Argue1:  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## فارس الغموض

شو ها الحكى يا جماعه
ما بتعرفو ليش هذا الموقع :020105 EmMO3 Prv:

----------


## فارس الغموض

الى كل اصحاب النفوس الضعيفه
ليس لكم اى مجال بهذا المنتدى
واذا ما استغل اى منكم اميلات البنات فى طرق غير مشروعه
عليه ان يتذكر قوله >صلى الله عليه وسلم<
كما تدين تدان :36 2 44[1]:

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

لا هذا مش خوف انا بحكي  انه فيه بنات بيحبو يعطو ايملاتهم لزيادة عدد الاصدقاء وفيه بنات ما بيحبو غير اصدقاهم يكونو بنات

----------

